# TV set up in Cyprus



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Best way to set up new TV in Cyprus do i need a box of some kind to get any English channels. Looking to fit it into our 1st rental property or just by a TV assume they have inbuilt free view like uk?


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Hi!
I use a MAG 254 box and a NTV package for scandinavia.

NTV

Works perfect with very few problems


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We have Mag250 boxes with a package which gives us all the UK free channels, all the Sky channels and many more. Also video club with lots of films and complete TV series.


----------



## gasman1065 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Veronica , I'm moving to peyia July 23rd where do you get these boxes from and also the packages ? Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

gasman1065 said:


> Hi Veronica , I'm moving to peyia July 23rd where do you get these boxes from and also the packages ? Thanks


I'll pm you the phone number of our supplier.


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Thanks where do I get one of these and what are the costs please.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Alfiethepest said:


> Thanks where do I get one of these and what are the costs please.


You can buy on Amazon or like I said NTV.mx Or many local dealers sell them but take care, there are many cowboys around


----------



## Alfiethepest (May 25, 2015)

Do you just plug it into the Ariel socket then for basic tv channels or do you need the internet access for it to work


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Alfiethepest said:


> Do you just plug it into the Ariel socket then for basic tv channels or do you need the internet access for it to work


All this boxes is IP-tv, meaning it use internet. I don't know what channels is available over the ariel, but probably only greek


----------



## madcow (Jan 10, 2010)

Most of us Brits get our UK tv over the internet , our only choice now Sky is gone .

So the first cost , internet service .

Then either a dedicated box or use your PC , laptop whatever , then a lot of free options Kodi and filmon , etc .

Also you can get the iplayers , but you will need a VPN , another cost but a low one , about 5€ a month.

A lot of us use the Mag box , in my opinion the best , but you have to pay for a service provider , from 7€ to about 30€ a month , depending on how many channels you want .

Tv via an aerial gets you Greek channels as mentioned and Euronews .


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You need a tv with an HDMI connection. That is where you plug the box into. The guy we use supplies the boxes as well.


----------

